# Anyone using a Nitro Viper?



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking to get myself a christmas present  
My missus is getting me a TDA 4000 (she is learning)
So i need a new rod to go with it.  
Has anyone got one? any feedback? or an alternative?


----------



## Jase (Aug 11, 2008)

... from what I hear they are very highly rated as a best bang for buck in the good mid to high end rod, and Aussie made I believe.

I almost bought one, and then saw a reaaaaally nice Megabass rod that just said buy me :lol: a fair bit more dough - ouch, but I reckon the Nitro would compare well to the mid range Loomis.

I think with the dollar value being what it is - buy your rod now before the prices go up,especially if you choose an imported model.

It shouldn't effect the Nitro but I am sure that demand will be high and prices will rise.

Sorry to waffle on a bit :lol:

Cheers

Jase


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Swamp i own three Nitros and the viper being one of them - what are you chasing / where / and with what (bait / lure) ??? Its quite a powerfull stick.. I chuck big plastics with it with some weight on the jig heads up to three quarter heads...... Ive yet to put a real bend in it as its really only now coming out of its wraps for this season... but I'm hoping to chase bigger kings with it 70-90cm size.....

The other Nitro that gets the workout is the Magnum Butt - I like this rod - its probably more versatile than the Viper with a softer tip for flicking out plastics.......


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Dick, are your rods around 7 - 7'6" then ?
I much prefer 6 - 6'6" rods but i'm sure a bit extra would give more distance to the cast.
I just broke my lightweight spin rod so am looking at these. Looks like they have a good long butt, my only concern is the length.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Swamp i own three Nitros and the viper being one of them - what are you chasing / where / and with what (bait / lure) ??? Its quite a powerfull stick.. I chuck big plastics with it with some weight on the jig heads up to three quarter heads...... Ive yet to put a real bend in it as its really only now coming out of its wraps for this season... but I'm hoping to chase bigger kings with it 70-90cm size.....
> 
> The other Nitro that gets the workout is the Magnum Butt - I like this rod - its probably more versatile than the Viper with a softer tip for flicking out plastics.......


I will be using it in Dampier trying to catch everything that swims (Mackerel Tuna Trevally reefies)  using lures 
metal slices, plastics, hb, light jigging, medium poppering. You name it i'll try it  
I'm thinking i will run 20lb braid


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I looked at this when i was matching a rod to go with A sol 3000.

I ended up with the t-curve bluewater 10-15kg spin (the one with the cork grips).
Little shorter and felt better for me.
Seems to handle a good variety of casting weights.

has been just the things for the Sydney kings (although yet to get a biggun).

I find the Nitro's a great stick and a great warranty.

(Aussie owned / designed - not made me thinks)


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Swamp said:


> I will be using it in Dampier trying to catch everything that swims (Mackerel Tuna Trevally reefies)  using lures metal slices, plastics, hb, light jigging, medium poppering. You name it i'll try it
> I'm thinking i will run 20lb braid


I bought the Viper 2 days ago to use for exactly the same situations when I go to Samoa at the end of the month. I've matched mine up to a 3500 Tierra and 20lb braid but haven't fished it yet. I'm planning on using it on Sydney Kings and Snapper when I get back, but as Woppie said, it's a pretty powerful rod and I think I'll end up saving up for the Magnum Butt for smaller Kings, Snapper, Bonito, Salmon etc.

The tip on the Viper is a fair bit stiffer, and overall is 6 inches shorter, but according to the stats of both, each rod casts the same minimum weight but the Viper casts a heavier maximum weight. So theoretically, the Viper should be able to cast the same lighter weighted lures that the Magnum Butt can, but also has the option of going heavier. When I compared the two in the shop, the tip of the Magnum Butt looks as if it might struggle casting a 40gm metal slice (it's maximum cast weight), and apparently if you use the same reel, line and lure on each rod, the difference in casting distance won't be that much (<5m) but I can't back either of these claims up, as I haven't cast either yet. the shorter length of the Viper might also be a positive when using from a yak - less chance of high sticking and less hassle trying to get to the leader to re-rig. THen again, it's only 6 inches, and Woppie tells me he's never really had any major dramas using his Magnum Butt from the yak.

My advice would be to go into your local tackle shop, and load each one up side by side, and try your Advantage on each and see how they balance up.

Good luck, you'll be rapt which ever one you choose.

Rowan.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

polylureosis said:


> I looked at this when i was matching a rod to go with A sol 3000.
> 
> I ended up with the t-curve bluewater 10-15kg spin (the one with the cork grips).
> Little shorter and felt better for me.
> ...


they look like nice rod to, i particularly like the look of the 'Shimano Bluewater Saltwater 702 Spin'
i think this would be a fun rod for the kings and good for casting soft plastics.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I was deciding between a Nitro Viper and a Magnum Butt, ended up going the Magnum Butt as I wanted it for surface fishing, casting sp's for kings. 
I can get great distance casts with smallish metal slices (20-30gm) and light braid, but 6" sp's and heavier braid don't go so far - I think more to do with the lack of aerodynamics, than the rod. I've had great fun subduing slimey's, small snapper (45cm) and recently had the pleasure of subduing kings in the 70-80cm regime. If you expect to be getting fish in the larger range, using larger metals regularly then the Viper might be a better choice.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Keza et all... the Mbutt is 7'6 and the Viper is 7'... I have to agree with Paul B... the Magnum Butt is good for casting a wippy tip and big balls down the bottom end... this rod I would use for anything and everything up to 65-80cm kings (pushing it at 80cm). I generally can live with the length - its good for steering the fish around the front of the yak when required. It can be a stretch to reach the end... but Ive never broken the rod from high sticking... and I think its hard to break the Nitros. If you do then get another for a replacement 60 bucks per section.

The Viper is shorter and more of a stick less whip......... but I still can cast with a 3/8th jig a similar distance the Mbutt can cast. I would say as far as Sydney goes... then the Viper would be good for Jews... Kings .... and big snapps........ its more solid and less sensitive......... If i was in a school of kings (one day soon hopefully) I'd be pulling out the Viper... and If I was testing the water and prospecting a bit I'd be using the Mbutt... Alternatively........there is the GODZILLA :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: Which is the grandady..rated to 15 kg and although chunky even so It can wang a big stickbait a distance too........

Good luck... starting with the Mbutt is a good choice I found... it got me wanting more after that :lol: :lol:


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Swamp.

I love my Viper. It is soft enough to cast plastics a long way and is ideally suited to the kingies I chase with it. I also caught a number of trevally in Tonga around 50 cm and whilst they did not load it as hard as the kingie last Friday the rod performed brilliantly. Great rods. Balances beatuifully with a 4000 Caldia Kix. I would also look at the Shimano Stradic in 4000 or 5000 if replacing the exisiting reel as a Kingie option due to the higher retrieve speed and love of fishing for them on the suface.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## bradizle (Oct 19, 2008)

i use the nitro distance spin magnum butt... its a awsome rod..

I have a 4000 size stradic and 20lb braid with it... CASTS plastics a mile.... good for the jews, salmon, gts, schooling kingys LOADS of fun...

Brad


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome rod, use it as a big SP rod and big snapper rod. Teamed with a Hyper Certate 4000 and 20lb braid. (more $ than sense that purchase!). Excellent action deals well with relatively light weights up to 50-60 grams jigs (but this is starting to push it!)


----------

